
FBI's software team built their own version of Basecamp = $451 million... - superkinz
http://www.informationweek.com/news/government/enterprise-apps/232800018
======
dclowd9901
Reading the FBI CIO's resume (on LinkedIn) is like reading a list of old boy's
club touchstones: IBM, Lehman Brothers, JP Morgan Chase. His degree? B.A. in
Economics. His experience in software? He's an IT manager.

And they contracted the project to Lockheed Martin?

One thing I wonder more than anything else when I see projects like this is,
in 25 years, when those in my generation are finding themselves in positions
in government, what sorts of approaches are they going to take?

It seems like the greatest hurdle to cutting back on wasteful spending in
government is to change the entire cultural approach of contracting jobs like
this.

------
amalag
This title seems very accurate. How can that list of features justify $451
million?

~~~
tylee78
exactly. how can a five minute visit to a hospital cost $3000 dollars. same
insanity.

